

Save Your Money for Great Values - breck
http://breckyunits.com/save_your_money_for_great_values

======
nonamegiven
"I wonder if someday we'll have credit cards that help you be aware of ..."

If a credit card was an API, then you could wrap any sort of service around it
that you like.

